# This Is Unbelievable!



## Leza1121 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Check out page 34 in Allure Magazine's January 2007 issue. I found the following bit piece by Meirav Devash

Quote

*WORD OF MOUTH*

----------------------------------------------
*AGAINST THE GRAIN*

Do-it-yourselfers love hardware stores for their

drywall accessories and caulk guns. Now some

women are snapping up sandpaper for their own

version of dermabrasion--and boasting about it on

Internet bulletin boards.

Like traditional dermabrasion with a high-speed

rotary wheel or brush, sandpaper removes the

surface layer of the skin, explains New York

City dermatologist Doris J. Day. "The problem is

that it's simply not safe," she says. "The sandpaper

could be teeming with bacteria."

Agressive scraping and tiny nicks to the skin

could lead to infection and scarring. Whether for

home or personal renovation, some tasks are best

left to the professionals. --Meirav Devash

End Quote

Now I can understand that desparate times calls for desparate measures, but this is just going too far.

Have any of you heard about this or know anyone who does this so-called "dermabrasion" method at home? What are your thoughts?


----------



## mintesa (Dec 31, 2006)

wow!!! eeeeeeeee i could never do that, i get scared imagining.


----------



## xkatiex (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm sorry but who would use sand paper on there skin? :add_wegbrech: it obvoius its going to harm your skin and scratch it too much!


----------



## rlise (Dec 31, 2006)

yea it unbelieveable, i hope no one ever does that, its insane!


----------



## LVA (Dec 31, 2006)

ooo .. .scary .... what's wrong w/reg @ home MDB kits ?


----------



## patsluv (Dec 31, 2006)

Some people are just not very educated and naive. It doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## MissMudPie (Dec 31, 2006)

Yuck! I'd never think to try that.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 31, 2006)

That is scary! I would never try that.


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 31, 2006)

Ugh, I don't care how fine of a grain they're using, that sounds painful! Give me Dr. Brandt's Microdermabrasian any day.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm cringing just thinking about it. WHY??? That's just nuts...if you need a cheap scrub, use baking soda!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats crazy! ish I could NEVER do that


----------



## monniej (Dec 31, 2006)

this is scary!


----------



## lynnda (Dec 31, 2006)

Ouch!! Crazy!


----------



## scp123 (Jan 1, 2007)

OUCH!

I'm all for DIY beauty ideas/treatments, etc...however, isn't it well-known that Scarring &amp; Infection often occur on patients treated in Dr's offices even when sterile, medical grade products are used???

Soooo.....just imagine what could happen if you use 'non-sterile, hardware grade building supplies' to perform DIY Dermabrasion in your (clean but still non-sterile) bathroom???

scp


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats really stupid if someone tried that. The first thing I thought when I read this was how much sandpaper would hurt on your face. If I wanted to rip the flesh off my face, maybe I would use it. Ha.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

Once I got over the shock of reading the article, then I posted it. I just can not imagine someone taking an item that you use to sand/smooth *wood surfaces *and using it on the face/body.


----------



## shanstuff (Jan 1, 2007)

I remember about 8 years ago reading an interview with a "famous" dermatologist in People magazine. She supposedly had a long list of celebrity clients, and she was based in New York City. I remember being amazed because she advocated daily rubdowns with a pumice stone all over the entire body. OUCH!! She claimed that you had to "work up to it" by starting with a loofah and gradually getting rougher and rougher, but she swore that the constant cell turnover did wonders.

Maybe she's the one sending all of those poor women to Home Depot for their skincare kits.

Shannon


----------



## LovesJim (Jan 2, 2007)

Ive actually been to a website that recommends doing this. It didnt take me long to exit out of it. I could never subject my senistive skin to such a painful thing. I refuse to even us St IVes apricot scrub because I feel it does too much damage.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG! This is the first I've heard of it, and that is definitely unbelievable! Wow!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jan 2, 2007)

:kopfkratz: Why would someone deliberately do that to themselves? I think I'm going to stick with the traditional microdermabrasion.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,

Wow! This was a licensed physician promoting this? Double :10:


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 2, 2007)

I get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 2, 2007)

Ack! That's horrifying! Some people must be pretty desperate. :frown:


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 2, 2007)

Crazyness! I would never use something that obviously abrasive on my face!

However, I will say that the stuff on a lot of foot scrubbers looks suspiciously like wet/dry sandpaper.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch. I could never do that.


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats just insane. Some people just lack common sense. IMO, that would be something you'd want to get done in a doc's office, no questions asked. Like the article said, sandpaper is going to be crawling with bacteria. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 3, 2007)

i read that too and was in shock! it never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Lala7819 (Jan 3, 2007)

Using sandpaper on your face is the first thing I've heard that is possibly more tragic than the leg buffers to remove hair (which, I thought, was as close as anyone would get to using sandpaper on their skin). I used one of the rotating hair buffers before, and not only did it give me friction burns, it also peeled off some skin (and I was using it gently), so I could never imagine using something rougher in texture than that, especially on your face... ewww


----------



## angellove (Jan 3, 2007)

ooww... sounds painful to me.... why would ppl do that??????


----------



## Leony (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Whoa!:kopfkratz:


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 3, 2007)

scary....


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 3, 2007)

That is the stupidest thing i have ever heard. I honestly pity anyone who actually tries that, they must be desperate as hell to get better skin. I dont know, i think i would rather have slightly bad skin, than risking infected sandpaper on my face that could shred it to bits.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 3, 2007)

why would anyone DO that???? I love my skin too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 3, 2007)

oh hell no, i dont think so.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 5, 2007)

i've actually heard of dermatologists using sand paper for exofoliation, but they are trained to use it and use a sterile method, but i would not recommend for at home use..:10:


----------



## charish (Jan 5, 2007)

oh my gosh, i've never heard of anyone doing that. eew. ouch on top of that.


----------



## Maja (Jan 5, 2007)

OMG! That's just crazy!


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is the first time I've heard of people using sandpaper as a 'at home micro-dermabrasion' method. I think it would cause more damage than good.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 5, 2007)

i never heard of anyone using sandpaper on theyre face!

what the hell are some people thinking!?!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 5, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me lol ouch! I could only imagine the burn and possible after effects. I will stick to my microderm practices thank you very much. I have visions of women lined up at Home Depot. JK!


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 6, 2007)

wow thats just plain stupid!


----------



## vompy (Jan 8, 2007)

wow.... some women will do anything for just a pinch of beauty


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've used 1000 grit sandpaper on my legs before. Didn't scratch or anything. In fact I only tried once, because I found that it didn't really do any exfoliating. The friend who convinced me to try it uses 600 (or 800, can't remember), on her legs regularly as a method of hair removel and keeping her legs soft. She's been doing it for about 10 years now and has never had any problems with it. I don't see why anyone would want to use it on their face, though.


----------



## wendy03211 (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow that is unbeliveable!...thats just nuts:scared:


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 10, 2007)

i read that and had to re read it 3 times b/c i couldn't believe it!!

Maddness i tell ya


----------



## bizzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 13, 2007)

No thanks. I know exfoliation is good, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 13, 2007)

How can that be posible, lol they are really crazy


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 13, 2007)

OUCH!!!! :scared:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## shibo (Jan 13, 2007)

Ouch that must hurt so much! I can't imagine that works out right. I would be terrified to mess up my skin.


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok using sandpaper yourself on your face is pretty crazy, but I *did* notice once that my Lancome MicroDermabrasion stuff has the same ingredient in it that they use on the white sandpaper- aluminuim Dioxide.. just it's in a cream base and not on paper lol.

I also have to say that those little hair removal mitt things seem to be just really find wet and dry paper, and they make your legs so smoooooth. Never would even imagine using it on my face tho....


----------



## christineab (Jan 13, 2007)

it is terrible and they are going to give a hard time to their skin.


----------



## vodkastars (Jan 14, 2007)

Yikes!!!


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, people are insane.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

OUCH!! that its unbelievable.


----------



## fiji (Jan 22, 2007)

I would be tempted to try it if nothing else worked. I don't think its any more nuts than botox or something. Think it would hurt more than a bikini wax?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds painful


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 22, 2007)

All I can say is OUCH OUCH OUCH....


----------



## teb (Jan 22, 2007)

Whatever works. I want be trying it. Next thing you know they will be sanding down their noses and rescupting their chins. hehe.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 23, 2007)

> Hi all,
> Check out page 34 in Allure Magazine's January 2007 issue. I found the following bit piece by Meirav Devash
> 
> Quote
> ...


----------



## lovelyb (Feb 14, 2007)

I would rather live w/ the pile up of dead skin....


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 14, 2007)

That is disturbing! Yuck.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

*Da hell?!*


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

wow i really hope no person blessed with a brain actually would do that !!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 10, 2007)

I've heard of this before... like a while ago. It is stupid and obviously harmful.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 11, 2007)

i know there is sandpaper thats almost as smooth as regular paper..but i still won't use it on my face. It wasnt meant to be used on your face.........it was meant for wood. I don't know for those ppl who use it....i may not have perfect skin but it sure aint wood!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 11, 2007)

eeeek!


----------



## SalJ (Apr 11, 2007)

oww. people are mad.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 11, 2007)

Wtf :|


----------



## chocobon (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG,this is the first time I hear about it!!

I can't believe how far some ppl would go for beauty!!!


----------



## AngelaB (Apr 11, 2007)

Ugh! Years ago (in my much younger days) I worked in a hardware store. Have you seen the icky stuff that floats around EVERYWHERE and settles on the products in a hardware store?

Even if the sandpaper was of the finest grade and wasn't so rough to use on my skin I wouldn't consider using it knowing what's in those stores and what was possibly on the hands of all the people that have handled the sandpaper.

What a gross thought. ugh


----------



## Aqila Dixon (Apr 11, 2007)

ouch...that sounds like that would hurt.


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 12, 2007)

Major scarring for life!! Once you scrape your skin with sandpaper, it will bleed and leave dark spots on your face. I would never try it. I think that it would not go away.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 12, 2007)

EWWWW...that IS CRAZY, I'd be so afraid, I'd sand down to far and really hurt myself.


----------



## paurasmith (Apr 13, 2007)

Omg a belt sander! WTF?! OMG! That's ridiculous! I can't even fathom that. . . That would be HORRIBLE for your face. You can't control how fast they're spinning and I can't imagine that it's good for you.

You could be seriously injured! I've used one before! (not on my face obviously) but still! OMG! O_O


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

That's insane!


----------



## Mina (Apr 13, 2007)

Ouch! very scary...who's even gone try to do this...dang!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 13, 2007)

Oye vey. Sometimes people are just stupid.....


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah that's really extreme. For sure I would not do that. I wouldnt try anything that is no approved for skin. What the crap? People are weird


----------



## vtmom (Jun 22, 2007)

i'm all for a good scrubbing, but that's ridiculous! :10:


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

reminds me of girls in high school who used to iron their hair with actual irons.


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats crazy.


----------



## Lissaboo (Jun 23, 2007)

um...ow?


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 23, 2007)

this is insanity ew and ouch

but i did use an iron in highschool on my hair lol


----------



## Kemper (Jun 23, 2007)

*I can't even use grainy exfoliants! There is no way in hell that I'd allow sandpaper anywhere NEAR my skin! *


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 25, 2007)

ouch! I can't imagine doing that to my face! just think..the pain!


----------



## spion1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I would hate to see what these people look like in the future! They have to be ruining their skin! OUCH


----------



## katty (Jun 27, 2007)

strange n scary.

strange n scary


----------



## JFaith (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow... Sounds scary. O_O;


----------

